# First Otter



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

I got my first otter yesterday and may i say they are the most beautiful animals god has put on this earth.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I am telling you they are they the best thing to trap.
Congrats,
Ryan


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Way to go !!! I have been at this trapping a long time. Got my first last fall. (23.5 lbs) The smell not so great but they sure are a pretty animal.

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yea, mine was around 4'8" from nose to tail but i didnt get a weight.

and yea, they are quite smelly.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice work! :beer:


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Those are really cool animals. Congratulations! We may have a limit of 2 next year in my part of the state. Can you give me any tips on catching one?


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

LAtrapper said:


> I got my first otter yesterday and may i say they are the most beautiful animals god has put on this earth.


 Dont get many otters in Southern MN But i herd they r pretty animals.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i'd like to trap them here but they are protected  
i had one near a water set,
i moved locations, just to be safe
cool critters though


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

louisiana has the largest otter population in the country. i guess that's one good thing we have.


----------

